# You ever wonder



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

If things just happen for a reason. Maybe going through everything I have is supposed to just happen. All the pain, anger, frustration, loneliness. But at the end of the tunnel you just hope that there is life and love there. things happen for a reason, I just wonder.........


----------



## TGTLTBTS (Sep 16, 2011)

I am a firm believer that everything in your life happens for a reason even if that reason is so far beyond your comprehension you think it can't be understood. I believe and have great faith in knowing that what brought you to he will get you through, and of course the old saying that what doesn't kill you makes you stronger I am very sad & confused right now but I still believe that my life will be good again one day.....keep your faith in who you are and what you believe! Good luck in whatever journey he has laid in front of you.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

"Things happen for a reason."

Old saying but I just can't buy it. In some situations, maybe. But there are some instances where it happens but I just cannot see how it could be for any reason. 

I think the more appropriate saying would be "sh!t happens".


----------



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

At this point I just hope my cards are laid out and that at the end of all of this is happiness. I'm tired emotionally, I cant give anymore to this situation and I just want to move forward.


----------



## WYgal (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't get that saying either. It doesn't make me feel better NOW altho several months, years down the road maybe I will find the right person and know that I had to go thru this to get there if that makes sense.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a hard time with that expression too. For many of us, and I don't want this to sound like those that haven't been married as long aren't hurting as much, but we've invested so many years in our marriages-some 20 or 30 years and to have it be dissolved in a matter of months? I have find that hard to deal with. I can't imagine what reason that would be for.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have learned through life that everything happens for a reason--- and that reason may not be clear for a long time after you go through something.

I'm not just talking about small things. I'm talking about the big things too. Unplanned pregnancy, death of my father, my husband moving out, and now with my husband being fired.

I just trust. I've made it through so much...so I just trust.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I firmly believe everything does happen for a reason. You are exactly where you are supposed to be in life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

But why must there be so much pain and loneliness?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No. You come into this life naked and screaming and with any luck that's how you leave. Everything in between is mammalian ruthlessness and chaos wrapped in a thin shell of whatever ethics, compassion and common decency we're able to muster. Higher purpose? 

We've been at the top of the food pyramid for about a million years and it's not big brains or upright walking or opposable thumbs that got us here. It's unflinching savagery and an unquenchable thirst to kill and eat all comers. And pure dumb luck. 

Come back in 200 million years. The octopi running everything will worship an 8 tentacled god.


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

I think things do happen for a reason.....

the pain and suffering is part of it...without it we would probably not know the opposite

although i have to vote for having less pain and suffering


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Nope I don`t buy it.

We make our own reasons.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> No. You come into this life naked and screaming and with any luck that's how you leave. Everything in between is mammalian ruthlessness and chaos wrapped in a thin shell of whatever ethics, compassion and common decency we're able to muster. Higher purpose?
> 
> We've been at the top of the food pyramid for about a million years and it's not big brains or upright walking or opposable thumbs that got us here. It's unflinching savagery and an unquenchable thirst to kill and eat all comers. And pure dumb luck.
> 
> Come back in 200 million years. The octopi running everything will worship an 8 tentacled god.


Totally agree with this!!


----------

